# Diferrence between stainless steel used for production of Gaggia Classic chassis



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Having a day off while I was playing with my classics found out that they have different stainless steel bodies according to their production year. Early produced GC have austenitic(non-magnetic) stainless steel chassis while later on they moved to ferritic(magnetic) stainless steel chassis. Maybe pointless topic but just wanted to share


























http://www.stainless-steel-world.net/basicfacts/stainless-steel-and-its-families.html


----------



## Stu (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for the info. Strangely enough whilst standing in the kitchen the other day, I happened to try placing a nearby fridge magnet on my chasis and although surprised it didn't attract, just thought they were all like that.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Just to mention that the situation is similar with Rancilio Silvia, older version V1,2 have better quality stainless steel panels, newer have improved internals but, lower quality panels.


----------



## cloughy (Apr 11, 2018)

Interesting, found this out the other day whilst trying to get my magnetic timer to sit on the front!


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin (Dec 18, 2017)

I have a newer non-EU brushed stainless model and my timer sticks to it...

So is a magnetic stainless model of a lower quality than an older non-magnetic?

Will these newer stainless models eventually succumb to rusting?...

What strategies can be used to prevent rusting out long term?


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

It won't rust, don't worry, just contains less alloying elements Chromium and Nickel in it.


----------



## ChiangMaiKevin (Dec 18, 2017)

Can one have too many Classics... Similar to too many cats?...


----------



## jj-x-ray (Dec 31, 2017)

I have the older one. I'll assume it's a 304 grade stainless rather than 316, as I can't imagine gaggia choosing the higher priced grade


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

ChiangMaiKevin said:


> Can one have too many Classics... Similar to too many cats?...


Now close to ten and I am not a seller







. Will take a picture of all of them after receiving goldie chassis from

painting.

BR


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

Today I had to clean and replace gaskets on one GClassic made in 2013. What a surprise under the water tank I found. Low grade stainless steel is what I was talking about. I am sure that not only Philips use it nowadays.


----------

